# GE Silicone 2?



## sebastian106 (Feb 10, 2003)

I was contemplating using this for a project for my tank.I will not be sealing any tanks with it.But can I use it and will it be safe with my fish.It is alot cheaper than buying from the LFS.I know that some silicones at Home Depot have fungicides a.k.a Mildew-Resistant additive.But on this website I found it states that only the kitchen and bath is mildew restant.I'll be using the black color if I do.Has anyone used this,several times and long periods.looking for experiences.Thanks,here's the link:

http://www.gesealants.com/sealants/residential/portfolio/silicones/silicone2.shtml

Look under features.[/url]


----------



## opiesilver (Jan 10, 2003)

NO!! Don't use it. It has some rubberizers that will leach out and kill your fish. Stick to the GE Silicone I.


----------



## sebastian106 (Feb 10, 2003)

GE silicone 1 doesn't come in black,does it?


----------



## MudbugnLouisiana (Nov 28, 2002)

sebastian106

Call or E-mail G.E. and ask them what they have in black that is safe for aquariums.
http://www.gesealants.com/sealants/diy/ ... skge.shtml
call 1-866-ASK-GESA.


----------



## Rob A (Oct 5, 2002)

Can't hurt to ask them. At one point in time, they had "Safe for aquarium use" on the labels. They took it off because people were making large tanks w/ the silicone. When the tanks came apart, they were sueing GE because "the silicone failed". Hmmm.... couldn't possibly be human error.

Anyway, if you do contact them. I wouldn' specifically ask if it's ok in aquariums. I think that the word aquarium right off the bat would send up a red flag. Maybe ask them if black silicone they have has any mildew resistant chemicals in it. Or if it contains any chemicals that would leach out piosonious toxins into the water. Or somthing along those lines.

Do a search on silicone here at this site. Someone here has used a black silicone with good results, but I don't know which or which person. I think that maybe it was Featherfinfan, but not sure. Look in the DIY section.

Hope this helps,


----------



## sebastian106 (Feb 10, 2003)

Yeah,he uses all-glass,(please rip me off brand.)I guess I'm going to look around my building supply warehouses in the area for construction silicone.RTV108 Ge is clear and the RTV103 is black and is considered safe for aquariums per GE sales Dept.It's got to be cheaper than 11.00 a tubes caulking size that they sell all-glass for at the lfs.It's just another way for lfs to squeeze the public and decieve them into buying only at the lfs.Also if you order online from graingers.com it's 5.05 a 10.1 ounce tube,but shipping price equals the cost of every tube.Their must be an alternative...........


----------



## sebastian106 (Feb 10, 2003)

Alright,I finally found an alternative to all-glass silicone.A guy I know at my lfs let me in on what he uses at home for building his personal aquariums.He use dap brand on all his tanks.It's at lowe's and it's $3.68 a 10 ounce tube and is non-toxic and strong enough for aquariums.Here's the thing it's a DAP brand,it says on the back safe for food contact surfaces.But it must have this code on the back of it.FDAReg.No.21 CFR 177.2600.
And also on the front it must say,Astm C-920,Class 25,Type s,Grade NS.(Structual strength).Now for anyone that also reads the back of this same container it also states,"Not recommended for continuous underwater use".The reason it says this is it is not recommended for porous surfaces underwater.Glass is not porous.The guy at the LFS has used it for years and has built tanks up to 250 gallons with it no problem what so ever.If anyone has bought the small 2.8oz marked aquarium sealent by dap sold at Home depot.Here's what you can do, look at the back of the package it has the same structual strength code as this and FDA reg number.I am 99% postive this is the solution.What's even better is it comes in all colors,Black,Clear Etc.Here is the link to the picture of the container so there's no confusion.Finally,whew............


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

Just wondering if "ELMER'S" acrylic latex for tile grout safe? label read: Non-Flammable, Non-Toxic, Resists Shrinking & Cracking, Water/Mildew Ressitant.


----------



## JD (Feb 10, 2003)

MightyM said:


> Just wondering if "ELMER'S" acrylic latex for tile grout safe? label read: Non-Flammable, Non-Toxic, Resists Shrinking & Cracking, Water/Mildew Ressitant.


If it says mildew resistant than no, it will be toxic to your fish. The anti-fungus/anti-mold chemicals will leech into the water.


----------



## Universal-Tune-In (Feb 14, 2005)

Home depot doesn't sell that, I wish they did. What they have that's closest is Dap window, door, siding, flashing and trim. It's called "Dynaflex230" a premium elastometric latex sealant. 
It doesn't say anywhere on the tube that it's 100% silicone, of course that could just be for legal reasons. It does say it's mildew resistant, which could also be just a selling point, heck I'm mildew resistant :?

I bought a tube of the black and am going to give it a try.
The numbers all match up with what you got in the photo, except for for the one you say is on the back (the government number), that one's not there. It says it meets ASTM C-920, Type S, Grade NS, class 25 specs.

On the warning contains part it says it has this in it:Ethylene Glycol, Phthalate esters, Amonia, Acetaldehyde, Acrylonitrile, Crystaline silica and Formaldehyde :?


----------



## mkoloj (Aug 20, 2004)

JD said:


> MightyM said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if "ELMER'S" acrylic latex for tile grout safe? label read: Non-Flammable, Non-Toxic, Resists Shrinking & Cracking, Water/Mildew Ressitant.
> ...


The fact that it is mildew resisntant means that it has mildewicides in it that will leech out into your water and have some ill effects or kill your fish. 
I have always used GE silicone I window and door and it comes in various colors.

Maybe you guys should read the 1st sticky at the top of this section titled: 
GE Silicone I


----------



## FeatherfinFan (Sep 1, 2002)

> Maybe you guys should read the 1st sticky at the top of this section titled:
> GE Silicone I


Good Advice 
This has been hashed over & over and the general concensus among those that have dealt with these silicones is the GE Silicone 1 Window & Door is the best (easily available) product for aquariums and the GE Silicone 2 just slightly less desireable (the GE 1 has the best adhesion to glass). Both products are available in black, I'm sure the Dap product pictured above is equivalent. There's so much legal mumbo-jumbo just to keep us confused about the fact that 100% silicone IS 100% silicone, and there's very little difference between the Window&Door silicones. The main concern is to STAY AWAY form all the midew resistand Bathroom & Kitchen silicones.


----------



## fishrfrendz (Jul 26, 2005)

Which one would recommend in using for building a plywood and glass?


----------



## FeatherfinFan (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd go w/ the GE1 Window & Door and you can also get in in black


----------



## AQUATIC DESIGNS (Sep 21, 2005)

> It's just another way for lfs to squeeze the public and decieve them into buying only at the lfs


Im sorry butits the manufacturers way of trying to make you think you need to shop at your LFS. Not your LFS trying to fool you unless your LFS employee or owner told you that you can only use thier brand. Some LFS are honest and will tell you to use GE or an equivalent.


----------



## snemecek (Mar 9, 2004)

I have used GE II and GE I. While GE II worked in the tank, it did not work as well as GE I did. On a scale of 1 to 10 GE I is a 9 in my book while GE II would be a 5. GE II just doesn't stick as well.


----------



## Agnag (Dec 1, 2008)

I came accross a GE sealant that was Silicon/ Akrilic. I read the back and it didn't say not for aquarium use. Would this be safe?


----------

